# niets eenvoudiger(s)?



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Is het "Er bestaat niets eenvoudiger*s* dan" of "Er bestaat niets eenvoudige*r* dan". En kent er iemand hier de regel voor?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## HKK

Na de woorden 'iets' en 'niets' (misschien zijn er nog) krijgen bijvoeglijke naamwoorden een eind-s.


----------



## Lawrencelot

Er bestaat niets eenvoudigers dan...
Niets is eenvoudiger dan...


----------



## Grytolle

Alle onbepaalde telwoorden denk ik:
veel liefs


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

From the online ANS:
"In naamwoordelijke constituenten die bestaan uit een van de woorden _iets_, _niets_, _velerlei_, _allerlei_, _wat_, _veel_, _weinig_, _meer_, _minder_, _genoeg_, _voldoende_ of de combinatie _wat voor_, gevolgd door een adjectief, krijgt dat adjectief een buigings- of genitief-_s_ (zogenaamde partitieve genitief)."

More details: ANS > Het adjectief (bijvoeglijk naamwoord) > Vormkenmerken > Verbuiging: buigings- s en andere buigingsvormen > Buigings-s.

So far for the rule.

In my experience, quite some speakers don't apply this rule, so don't be too surprised if there is no -s.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Bull's Eye

Bedankt voor al deze puike reacties!


----------



## Timidinho

Wat Frank zegt inderdaad. Maar het is alleen in België waar de -_s_ steeds vaker wordt weggelaten (in de spreektaal vooral).


----------

